# 2000 Audi A3 Automatic - Fitting Manual Instrument Cluster - Will it work?



## seannnn1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi All,

As above. Has anyone ever done this? I've gotten a dash from a Manual Transmission A3 as all the clocks have failed on the original dash. When I plug it in it does the usual start and stop straight away thing but when I try to plug VagCom in it will not communicate with the new cluster or Engine ECU when its fitted.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------

